# [email protected] Rant - GERBILS DEAD AFTER 2 WEEKS



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Two weeks ago I went to Pets at Home, and got two 'Gerbils' - Misty and Mindy.
I set up a great environment for them in their tank - Consisting of deep sawdust, toilet tubes, hay bedding, regularily changed food and water and a woven Gerbil house. Everything was perfect for them.

Yet, after a couple of days, Misty's eyes seemed to always be half-closed. I changed their hay bedding into shredded cardboard/paper, just in case the hay was affecting her eyes. This didn't change anything though, and she started to slow down. Then she got diarrhoea. She was still eating and drinking though and then i found her dead two days ago. I was then worried about mindy being on her own. My mum went to a reputable local pet shop to see about getting her a companion and when she saw how healthy the baby 7-8 week old gerbils were she realised that mindy and misty had been very small possibly very young and poor specimens. As were the other gerbils in [email protected] in comparison. She realised she couldn't get a companion for mindy and risk their health. With hindsight and having since read threads about [email protected] reputation i regret having given them my money and potentially adding to the suffering of animals. Since mistys death two days ago mindys health deteriorated.She died this morning. Absolutely devastated. I have been wracking my brains thinking were it went wrong. 

Because of the amount of [email protected] rants I've seen, I know this isn't a one off.

My mum has bought me two bouncy healthy gerbils from the pet shop and watching them i realise that from the moment i brought misty and mindy home from [email protected] they weren't as healthy as they should of been.Now I would advise anybody to think twice about where they buy their animals from. The pet shop knows the breeder they deal with and this guarantees the health of the animals they sell. Should i complain to [email protected] Its not about the money its about animal welfare.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

So sad  I would never buy any animal from a pet shop like Pets at Home, I will always get them direct from the breeder.

RIP Misty and Mindy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont buy from any pet shop, there are too many great animals in rescue in need of that second chance

sawdust should also be avoided as it i much too dusty and can cause respiratory problems

so sorry for your loss
i know its not much, but if you complain to pah you should be able to get your money back, especially if you go in and cause a fuss


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry for your loss

I was quite lucky with my [email protected] gerbile , both lived till 4 but it really is hit and miss with these places 

r.i.p little ones xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

IrishSetter said:


> Yet, after a couple of days, Misty's eyes seemed to always be half-closed. I changed their hay bedding into shredded cardboard/paper, just in case the hay was affecting her eyes. This didn't change anything though, and she started to slow down. Then she got diarrhoea. She was still eating and drinking though and then i found her dead two days ago.


Did you take them to your vet? What did they say?

I don't like Pets At Home, so don't doubt you were sold unhealthy gerbils, but do hope they received veterinary treatment once you realised they were ill?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.

The gerbils in the PAH here always look half dead  They just sit curled up in the corner of the cage with really greasy coats. A few people have went to buy them when I'm in but once the staff are out of sight I tell them to go elsewhere because of how unhealthy the gerbils look.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss  I tend to adopt my pets. I cant stand [email protected] and the pet shops near me are generally quite poor (apart from one because it doesnt sell animals :thumbup: )


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

We did take Misty to the vets. He said she seemed thin but as she was still eating and drinking he wasn't too concerned. As none of the symptoms lasted for any length of time he wouldn't say it was anything specific.


----------

